
Ask HN: Are any startups working on automated ML model generation? - hsikka
	It seems like while there are a lot of research papers coming out about automated architecture searches, including DARTS and NAS, there aren&#x27;t many products or companies focused on an offering. Is the compute bottleneck really the only reason this is the case?
I feel that automated architecture search is probably the most useful way to democratize machine learning, and can likely be packaged as an API that Software Engineers can easily understand. Am I wrong on this?<p>I&#x27;m aware of Darwin and Google&#x27;s AutoML, specifically. Anyone else?
======
umlautae
While I guess you implied neural networks under ML here’s an example of a
classification AutoML based on linear models but may include NN in the future
[https://github.com/paypal/autosklearn-
zeroconf/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/paypal/autosklearn-
zeroconf/blob/master/README.md)

------
sankarn
Driverless AI from H2O and DataRobot

------
sankarn
TPOT python library

